# Inkbird temp controller to fridge



## John (20/11/18)

Hi all
Wondering if someone can help, I need to know which fridge wire will control the relay on the inkbird i have the rest wired in but the fridge motor is not kicking in cheers


----------



## Cheap Drunk (30/11/18)

John said:


> Hi all
> Wondering if someone can help, I need to know which fridge wire will control the relay on the inkbird i have the rest wired in but the fridge motor is not kicking in cheers


Did you figure it out? I just ordered an Inkbird. I thought they were all plug and play.


----------



## altone (30/11/18)

??

You plug the fridge into the cool side of the temp controller. You don't need to mess with the fridge wiring.

The Inkbird 308 is as plug and play as you'll get. The Inkbird 1000 needs to be wired up first.


----------



## peteru (2/12/18)

Is the cooling light on the inkbird flashing? If so, it means it is in delay mode (to protect the compressor from death due to frequent cycling) and you need to wait a few minutes before the fridge will go. Consult the manual for details.


----------



## John (21/1/19)

I purchased a itc 100rh, followed the wiring diagram yet terminal 8 wont output to start the external relay


----------

